

One Hour of Free Marketing Advice From Jay Abraham - Ztrain
http://smartstartup.typepad.com/my_weblog/2008/02/jay-abraham-mar.html

======
brlewis
Can someone who watches this comment? I covet marketing advice, but don't want
to watch an hour of video if I don't have to.

------
edw519
[http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Everything-You-Can-
Youve/dp/03...](http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Everything-You-Can-
Youve/dp/0312204655/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1204323812&sr=1-2)

------
KeshRivya
Some chick asks him how to launch a new technology product in the fifth video
at around minute 8.

------
KeshRivya
Do you know who Jay Abraham is? LOLz!

~~~
eru
Sorry, no. What's so funny about him?

------
KeshRivya
He's a big time marketing guru.

